Ask HN: How are Google Home sales going? - alexcaps
======
MrQuincle
A good resource is gonna be [http://voicelabs.co/2016/12/27/amazon-echo-and-
google-home-w...](http://voicelabs.co/2016/12/27/amazon-echo-and-google-home-
were-smash-hits-this-holiday-season-voice-developers-see-major-holiday-
growth/).

It is too early to tell for now.

~~~
alexcaps
Interesting. Thanks.

